# John Mayer Two Rock Style Amps?



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Just wondering if there's anything like a JM Sig Two Rock type amp available within CAD 2000. A 50w head or combo would be fine. The main thing I'm looking for is clean headroom that works well with pedals. 

Not looking to purchase right now. I wanna save up slowly for the next 10-12 months for the purchase. What options would I have?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Ceriatone maybe. It's a Dumble type thing.

Your most economical option would be John Mayer's other rig he used then: Fender Bandmaster head + pedals. 

Realistically any blackface/silverface style Fender with a Dumble flavoured preamp pedal will get you there.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> Ceriatone maybe. It's a Dumble type thing.
> 
> Your most economical option would be John Mayer's other rig he used then: Fender Bandmaster head + pedals.
> 
> Realistically any blackface/silverface style Fender with a Dumble flavoured preamp pedal will get you there.


Thanks! I've heard of ceriatone, there won't be any opportunity to try this in Ontario huh? Would it be ok going in blind?

And honestly, I'm not actually after his exact tone, just the concept of it. The super clean headroom.. I know loads of other amps might be able to do this but I also want to tick off one of the biggest things on my bucket-list - owning a D style or Two Rock type amp. Something I'll keep forever and something that will always be my main gigging amp. 

Hence the saving up for it and giving this purchase the weight it deserves. At least for me


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Thanks! I've heard of ceriatone, there won't be any opportunity to try this in Ontario huh? Would it be ok going in blind?
> 
> And honestly, I'm not actually after his exact tone, just the concept of it. The super clean headroom.. I know loads of other amps might be able to do this but I also want to tick off one of the biggest things on my bucket-list - owning a D style or Two Rock type amp. Something I'll keep forever and something that will always be my main gigging amp.
> 
> Hence the saving up for it and giving this purchase the weight it deserves. At least for me


Super clean headroom = Twin Reverb, or Showman. If you want real cheap headroom from a tube amp, look for any late 70s Fender ultralinear offerings. 70-135W of clean cleans from the Pro, Super, Twin, etc.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I would also suggest an old fender. You can usually find blackface bandmasters for pretty cheap and can probably get the amp head and a dumbley pedal for <$1000 which leaves lots of room in your budget. (There's a 66 bandmaster that's for sale locally here for $800 that has been siting since end of February.)

Also lots of headroom depends how you're using it. Are you trying to play clean over a band or just lots of clean for at home use


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I would also suggest an old fender. You can usually find blackface bandmasters for pretty cheap and can probably get the amp head and a dumbley pedal for <$1000 which leaves lots of room in your budget. (There's a 66 bandmaster that's for sale locally here for $800 that has been siting since end of February.)
> 
> Also lots of headroom depends how you're using it. Are you trying to play clean over a band or just lots of clean for at home use


Many of the big name Dumble ODS users were fond of the Red Knob Twins as backline amps, which makes for another budget friendly option. I'd like to own one of those at some point myself actually.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> I would also suggest an old fender. You can usually find blackface bandmasters for pretty cheap and can probably get the amp head and a dumbley pedal for <$1000 which leaves lots of room in your budget. (There's a 66 bandmaster that's for sale locally here for $800 that has been siting since end of February.)
> 
> Also lots of headroom depends how you're using it. Are you trying to play clean over a band or just lots of clean for at home use


Oh yeah I realize that that's definitely an option. It's just not the style of amp I'm looking. the D style or two rock style amp is pretty much a long gestating dream so it really is wish fulfillment as well as getting an amp that I'd keep forever. It's not the most logical thing yeah, but that's why I'm saving up for a year to be able to afford something I honestly thought I'd never ever have. I've grown up in the middle East and then India, so to now be in a place where I can actually possibly purchase a style of amp that SRV and Mayer used is pretty unreal. So yeah wish fulfillment


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Oh yeah I realize that that's definitely an option. It's just not the style of amp I'm looking. the D style or two rock style amp is pretty much a long gestating dream so it really is wish fulfillment as well as getting an amp that I'd keep forever. It's not the most logical thing yeah, but that's why I'm saving up for a year to be able to afford something I honestly thought I'd never ever have. I've grown up in the middle East and then India, so to now be in a place where I can actually possibly purchase a style of amp that SRV and Mayer used is pretty unreal. So yeah wish fulfillment


im pretty sure most two rock and d style amps are based on old fender amps anyway. 
I'm not saying you shouldn't get the amp you're looking for, but saving for a year is boring, get some fun amps to try along the way. If you buy smart you don't generally lose much buying used gear, and may find something you like better along the way.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

And getting the right speaker(s) is an equally important part of ‘your sound’.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

keto said:


> And getting the right speaker(s) is an equally important part of ‘your sound’.


I actually wanted to ask about that. I've never owned a head before, so i've never worked with a separate cab. I was wondering if you had any suggestions, 1x12, 2x12, kind of speaker. I'm actually gonna go home and learn more about cabs today. I don't even know what kind of cable connects an amp to a cab *shakes head.* 

Gotta start somewhere I guess .


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> I actually wanted to ask about that. I've never owned a head before, so i've never worked with a separate cab. I was wondering if you had any suggestions, 1x12, 2x12, kind of speaker. I'm actually gonna go home and learn more about cabs today. I don't even know what kind of cable connects an amp to a cab *shakes head.*
> 
> Gotta start somewhere I guess .


Just a speaker cable. Looks like a regular guitar cable but has thicker wire mostly. 
As far as speakers it will depend on the type of amp usually, and is really just personal preference. 
As far as size of cabs , again depends. 

To help answer you, maybe give some insight for what your looking for as far as use. 
I think I already mentioned it earlier but the things you are looking for can be very different depending on if you're an at home player or using it to jam/play with a band. 

I would generally say a 212 is a good coverall for a cab.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sunny1433 said:


> Thanks! I've heard of ceriatone, there won't be any opportunity to try this in Ontario huh? Would it be ok going in blind?


Ceriatone has a range of amps in the dumble family. No store front to try one, you'd have to look 'used' for that. But highly respected amps (and pedals) from a guy famous for his customer service. Bang for the buck, your easiest path to something in that style of amp.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Ceriatone has a range of amps in the dumble family. No store front to try one, you'd have to look 'used' for that. But highly respected amps (and pedals) from a guy famous for his customer service. Bang for the buck, your easiest path to something in that style of amp.


Yeah I've looked at the Joyful Music 50 which seems to be a two rock John Mayer clone-ish kind of thing. That's USD 1445 for the head which is in my budget, which is great! They also have the over tone series which is akin to the overdrive special which is really interesting too. Would you know anyone who's picked up a ceriatone dumble style amp?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've played through a few Ceriatones, but never a dumble inspired model.

I just went to look at the one I considered a few years ago. It was their Overtone Lunchbox. Holy crap, have their prices ever gone up since I last looked. I think business been belly belly good for them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Never say a piece of gear is a forever thing - it's awfully hard to hold that end of the bargain.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Twin Reverb with JBLs?
You'll have it forever because moving it hurts...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Oh yeah I realize that that's definitely an option. It's just not the style of amp I'm looking. the D style or two rock style amp is pretty much a long gestating dream so it really is wish fulfillment as well as getting an amp that I'd keep forever. It's not the most logical thing yeah, but that's why I'm saving up for a year to be able to afford something I honestly thought I'd never ever have. I've grown up in the middle East and then India, so to now be in a place where I can actually possibly purchase a style of amp that SRV and Mayer used is pretty unreal. So yeah wish fulfillment


I hear ya. I'd like to own a Dumble SSS clone at some point in time. Might build one some day. 

FYI, other than the Texas Flood album, and later career live shows, SRV typically used a combination of 1964 Fender Vibroverbs and Super Reverbs. I was super excited when I got my Super and converted it to a Vibroverb.

Adulting isn't so bad sometimes. I just got my first almost-bucketlist amp the other week.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For really cheap just try to find a Hot Rod Deluxe with a decent speaker in it. Takes pedals really well, lots of clean headroom, stay off the dirty channel. You don't need to buy it, but at least go and try one out.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

davetcan said:


> For really cheap just try to find a Hot Rod Deluxe with a decent speaker in it. Takes pedals really well, lots of clean headroom, stay off the dirty channel. You don't need to buy it, but at least go and try one out.


Oh I've tried one. So the point of this whole thing isn't to do it cheap. Hence me starting to save so early. The main thing for me is to finally be able to afford a very very important bucket list amp and really understanding where my money is best spent to get the closest to that amp


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Oh I've tried one. So the point of this whole thing isn't to do it cheap. Hence me starting to save so early. The main thing for me is to finally be able to afford a very very important bucket list amp and really understanding where my money is best spent to get the closest to that amp


Ceriatone, Two-Rock, and Fuchs seem to be the go-to brands for Dumble style builds.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Oh I've tried one. So the point of this whole thing isn't to do it cheap. Hence me starting to save so early. The main thing for me is to finally be able to afford a very very important bucket list amp and really understanding where my money is best spent to get the closest to that amp


This thread is only a couple of years old and if you can cut through the usual TGP bickering there are some good suggestions in it.

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/best-dumble-style-amp.1557886/page-2

https://www.thegearpage.net/board/i...t-is-the-best-dumble-clone-available.1438648/


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

davetcan said:


> This thread is only a couple of years old and if you can cut through the usual TGP bickering there are some good suggestions in it.
> 
> https://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/best-dumble-style-amp.1557886/page-2


Thank you!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Thank you!


I started paging through the first link and it was getting brutal. Check out the second one i added, hopefully it's better.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If it were me I'd likely start with Nik at Ceriatone. This is a quote from TGP.

_Ceriatone Forum has loads of information on the different D-styles and tones. Spend some hours there to know what's what.

A D-clone from Ceriatone will cost half (or less) than the equivalent US or European custom builder, and your amp WILL ship 6 weeks from order.

They have a proven record for impeccable design and build. Don't bother with a kit, nobody will build it better or cheaper.
Nik's customer service/relations is probably the best in the world, even better than Mesa Boogie. 

It is a known fact that Nik never actually sleeps, email him and you get a personal reply within an hour or two, usually.

Ceriatone also build the best Marshall clones._

I've purchased a few pedals from Nik over the years, he has always been first class. Always wanted to try an OTS 20 but just never got around to it. Every sound clip I've heard is awesome.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

davetcan said:


> If it were me I'd likely start with Nik at Ceriatone. This is a quote from TGP.
> 
> _Ceriatone Forum has loads of information on the different D-styles and tones. Spend some hours there to know what's what.
> 
> ...


Thanks so so much Dave! I really appreciate the help! Ceriatone is definitely option number 1! Gonna make a plan and start saving


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Also practice way harder so that I can really make the best of this amp


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Also practice way harder so that I can really make the best of this amp


No kidding. Mayers finger picking dynamics are surreal


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

G12-65s, Fender style amp, strat with the pickups lowered, tubescreamer/full-drive 2.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mickelodeon said:


> G12-65s, Fender style amp, strat with the pickups lowered, tubescreamer/full-drive 2.


That would work


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

mickelodeon said:


> G12-65s, Fender style amp, strat with the pickups lowered, tubescreamer/full-drive 2.


Thanks but my point wasn't to get the JM Tone. My idea was to get that style amp to use it as a base to find my own tone by building it up from sounds that I like.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh also to be able to own a bucket list amp that I never thought I would have.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> Ceriatone, Two-Rock, and Fuchs seem to be the go-to brands for Dumble style builds.


And Bludotone. There's one currently on kijiji for $8k, which is more than a new one costs....

The Ciaratone kits look very tempting to me.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

There was a Two Rock EXO15 in the for sale forum here a little while ago. I've owned three Two Rocks in the past and the EXO was the sleeper amp of the bunch. With a good reverb pedal, a tube screamer and years of practice, you will get a great Mayer type tone from one. It made a fantastic pedal platform overall. I had a Studio pro and a Classic Reverb as well, and that little EXO more than held it's own against them.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Has anyone ever ordered from Amyguy before? https://www.ampguy.ca/

Prices seem pretty reasonable and it's local to Toronto so no shipping


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Might as well go trinity then, no?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> Might as well go trinity then, no?


The 22w Trinity is actually more expensive than this 50w head from Ampguy. Plus I would need to get it shipped cause I don't have a car and can't drive to Brighton. Guy's actually invited me to try out a JM 50 that he's built. He lives about 20mins from my place. 

I'm definitely open to it. It's still supporting a Canadian builder.. just wondering what people thought of this option. 

My budget's gotten a bit tighter actually (for a good reason!) since I'm going to Seneca this year for the music performance program. So yeah, if I don't have to import from Malaysia (ceriatone) or another part of Ontario. I think it's worth a shout.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wattage does not equate to price hehe.

The difference is that trinity has a track record.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> Wattage does not equate to price hehe.
> 
> The difference is that trinity has a track record.


True. Still overpriced for me though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> True. Still overpriced for me though.


Grab a used one.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> True. Still overpriced for me though.


So what is your budget and what type of things are you using it for?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> So what is your budget and what type of things are you using it for?


Budget would be around CAD 1500 and I'll be using it for gigs and home use. Also to finally own a d-style amp which has always been a pipe dream


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

For sure! If I get lucky.



Budda said:


> Grab a used one.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Budget would be around CAD 1500 and I'll be using it for gigs and home use. Also to finally own a d-style amp which has always been a pipe dream


Ceriatone OTS Mini 20 awesome DUMBLE Overtone tones in this compact lunchbox style head.


20watts is enough for many people for gigging.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

TWO ROCK CARDIFF HEAD

This is over budget.. But... I'm bad with budgets. Also way over budget if you need the matching cab.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> TWO ROCK CARDIFF HEAD
> 
> This is over budget.. But... I'm bad with budgets. Also way over budget if you need the matching cab.


Haha definitely over budget. I do already have a Blackstar artist 15. And it's a fantastic fantastic amp. It just doesn't have the clean headroom I need. Which makes me wary of a 20w. But to be very honest. I can't be sure until I've experienced it and a 20w d-style might be enough clean headroom over a drummer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> Haha definitely over budget. I do already have a Blackstar artist 15. And it's a fantastic fantastic amp. It just doesn't have the clean headroom I need. Which makes me wary of a 20w. But to be very honest. I can't be sure until I've experienced it and a 20w d-style might be enough clean headroom over a drummer.


It would depend on how they came to the wattage rating. Was it 20W at clean idle or 20W full tilt?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Amyguy before? https://www.ampguy.ca/
> 
> Prices seem pretty reasonable and it's local to Toronto so no shipping


I didn't see any prices but they sound pretty good.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

davetcan said:


> I didn't see any prices but they sound pretty good.


Guy emailed me the prices when I got in touch. It's 1500 for the 20w JM head and 1550 for the 50w. He said I could try the amp out at his place. He has a 50w built.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Budda said:


> It would depend on how they came to the wattage rating. Was it 20W at clean idle or 20W full tilt?


Not sure really.. I haven't seen that stated anywhere. Might have to get in touch with the maker.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Puneet Wagh on Instagram: “Tried out this beast of an amp made in Toronto by AmpGuy! Based on the John Mayer Two Rock Signature and the Dumble Steel String Singer.…”

Dunno if this link will work properly. It's to my Instagram. I checked out the JM50 by AmpGuy today. Sounded great! Big cleans and a punchy sound. Lemme know what you think


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

RBlakeney said:


> Ceriatone OTS Mini 20 awesome DUMBLE Overtone tones in this compact lunchbox style head.
> 
> 
> 20watts is enough for many people for gigging.


If it actually matches the description in the link, that sounds like a killer amp for a killer price. Very intriguing.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> This is over budget.. But... I'm bad with budgets. Also way over budget if you need the matching cab.


 Trust me. The Cardiff is as far from a dumble as Two Rock has ever made. This was there attempt at a simplified Vox Circuit.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

David Graves said:


> Trust me. The Cardiff is as far from a dumble as Two Rock has ever made. This was there attempt at a simplified Vox Circuit.


I honestly don't know anything about two rock amps and I'll never have one because I'm very poor.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

And most of them are way over priced. I've owned three. Great deals were had to acquire each of them.lol


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sunny1433 said:


> Puneet Wagh on Instagram: “Tried out this beast of an amp made in Toronto by AmpGuy! Based on the John Mayer Two Rock Signature and the Dumble Steel String Singer.…”
> 
> Dunno if this link will work properly. It's to my Instagram. I checked out the JM50 by AmpGuy today. Sounded great! Big cleans and a punchy sound. Lemme know what you think


Any opinion on this amp guys?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Any opinion on this amp guys?


I don't think anyone seems to have heard of them. But here. 
Dumble Overdrive Special Reverb Clone Amp Amplifier Handwired Boutique Guitar | eBay


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> I don't think anyone seems to have heard of them. But here.
> Dumble Overdrive Special Reverb Clone Amp Amplifier Handwired Boutique Guitar | eBay


Dunno who that is.. or what company


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sunny1433 said:


> Dunno who that is.. or what company


https://www.ampguy.ca/dumble-overdrive-reverb-clone

It's the company you posted isn't it.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> https://www.ampguy.ca/dumble-overdrive-reverb-clone
> 
> It's the company you posted isn't it.


Oh! Yes it is! Sorry didn't see the name there. That's pretty good!


----------

